# The photos on the Amazon Firestick screensaver slideshow



## SquarePeg

For those, like me, who see these photos and want to add some of the locations to their photo bucket list:

All 182 screensavers on your Amazon Fire TV and their locations (photos)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Some beautiful scenes there. Who knew China had so many great rock formations?


----------



## SquarePeg

I never thought of Germany as a particularly beautiful place but realized I am sadly mistaken. More than half of the photos that I thought were gorgeous were taken in Germany.


----------



## Braineack

Going to Greece this year, looked up that first image -- too bad it's so off the beaten path, that monastery looks amazing.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

SquarePeg said:


> I never thought of Germany as a particularly beautiful place but realized I am sadly mistaken. More than half of the photos that I thought were gorgeous were taken in Germany.



There used to be a show on one of the channels I watch ( Discovery, TLC or History probably ) that was called " Baltic Coasts ". I was so disappointed when it was no longer on. They almost always showed places off the beaten path in the Baltic areas. They combined aerial footage with local customs and stories of the people and would visit some really interesting places in that region of the world.


----------



## Gary A.

Lots from Tuscany.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

SquarePeg said:


> I never thought of Germany as a particularly beautiful place but realized I am sadly mistaken. More than half of the photos that I thought were gorgeous were taken in Germany.



I've lived here (Bavaria) for nearly 15 years  and it never ceases to amaze me how beautiful it is.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The shot of Quiraing on the Isle of Skye doesn't come up to this from Vieri:SL_02845.jpg


----------



## dunfly

Braineack said:


> Going to Greece this year, looked up that first image -- too bad it's so off the beaten path, that monastery looks amazing.



If you have any opportunity to go to Meteori, take it.  It is well worth a side trip.  It is not just one monastery, it is a whole group of monasteries.  They are all on the cliffs of a huge rock (sort of like Stone Mountain GA or Ayers Rock in Australia).  It is a photographers dream location.


----------



## Braineack

dunfly said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to Greece this year, looked up that first image -- too bad it's so off the beaten path, that monastery looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any opportunity to go to Meteori, take it.  It is well worth a side trip.  It is not just one monastery, it is a whole group of monasteries.  They are all on the cliffs of a huge rock (sort of like Stone Mountain GA or Ayers Rock in Australia).  It is a photographers dream location.
Click to expand...


oh I agree it's a dream location to shoot, but I don't think we can make it work.

Looks like a 5 hour train from Athens, or a ~3hour drive from Thessaloniki.  Hoping to at least get over to Athos while over that way -- and see some of those monasteries.

I'm actually booking a private photography guided tour of Santorini at least.  since that island is so beautiful, but touristy/crowded, I think going out with a local to the best spots is a good way to see/picture that island.


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> I'm actually booking a private photography guided tour of Santorini at least. since that island is so beautiful, but touristy/crowded, I think going out with a local to the best spots is a good way to see/picture that island.



Great move!  I always look for a photo specific tour when I travel somewhere new.  I have not been disappointed.


----------



## Braineack

he gets great reviews and the shots from people who take his tour are pretty good; a lot have mentioned that he engages the significant other armed with only an iPhone -- so that's a plus.


----------



## SquarePeg

That is going to be my retirement job.  Seasonal photo tours of New England.  Summer and Fall then I'll head to FL for the winter.


----------



## Tallaslions

Wow! Some really beautiful places in there


----------

